
Why Typewriters Continue to Be Relevant in the Indian Judiciary - shubhamjain
http://www.caravanmagazine.in/vantage/typewriters-continue-relevant-indian-judiciary
======
shubhamjain
The most relevant part:

> According to Kinnar, multiple factors contribute to the continuing relevance
> of typewriters. One of them, he said, was the experience of the typists who
> use typewriters. “Majority of the people who come to us are those with
> documents in illegible handwriting that are to be presented in court. We,
> the experienced typists, analyse them and compose it in a manner that is
> acceptable to the court. New-age inexperienced computer operators cannot do
> that.” Another factor, he said, was that typewriters do not run on
> electricity and do not incur a high cost of maintenance, since they only
> require an initial investment and can function for around 25 years
> thereafter. “The computer ink is costly while a typewriter ribbon costs only
> Rs 60–70,” Kinnar said. He added that a computer occupied more space while a
> typewriter could rest on a small table.

